

Huge improvements to Flickr's search and automatic uploads - spaetzel
http://blog.flickr.net/en/2015/05/07/flickr-camera-roll/

======
akoster
Does anyone know if the bulk download feature applies only to photos in the
camera roll, or can one bulk download one's photostream, galleries and albums
too? Even in the camera roll page, I have yet to find any button or link to
bulk download whether photos are selected or not. Anyone have any luck?

